# Necto Yeast  A B Vitamin Drink INFO PLEASE



## pyshodoodle (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone know anything about this one? Yummy![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 24, 2008)

*RE: Necto Yeast  A B Vitamin Drink*

Should I re-post in What is it? After 1900.... Can't find too much on the web about this brand. I didn't go crazy looking, cuz I figured someone here would be able to tell me something. I did find a poster, but that's about it.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 24, 2008)

*RE: Necto Yeast  A B Vitamin Drink*

Your in the right place. Must be very uncommon. Where is it from???


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 24, 2008)

*RE: Necto Yeast  A B Vitamin Drink*

it pops up every now and then. not a common bottle but not extremely rare either.the last few i saw went for around $20 - $30. i guess most people try and imagine what a yeast soda would taste like a get the heebie geebies.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 24, 2008)

*RE: Necto Yeast  A B Vitamin Drink*

It's from here!
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/They-dumped-a-house-on-top-of-the-dump/m-180087/tm.htm

 I'm at work, so I can't check the bottle. I don't recall any city on it.
 It's embossed A B VITAMIN DRINK below YEAST.

 If anyone knows anything, please pass it on! Curious on this one.

 Kate


----------



## carling (Oct 2, 2008)

*RE: Necto Yeast  A B Vitamin Drink*

Mine says Cleveland, Ohio on the base....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 2, 2008)

*RE: Necto Yeast  A B Vitamin Drink*

I just checked my bottle and there is no city on it. 
 Kate


----------

